# KIỂM ĐỊNH CHẤT LƯỢNG MÁY XÚC & MÁY ĐÀO - CATIEDU



## NNh27 (12 Tháng chín 2021)

KIỂM ĐỊNH CHẤT LƯỢNG MÁY XÚC & MÁY ĐÀO - CATIEDU​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào là gì ?
2. Tại sao phải kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào ?
3. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu
4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào ?
5. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào
6. Quy trình kiểm tra kỹ thuật máy xúc - máy đào
7. Kết luận*
Hiện nay, việc sử dụng máy xúc, máy đào trong đời sống, sản xuất rất phổ biến. Đặc biệt là trong ngành xây dựng. Tuy nhiên, hầu hết các máy xúc, máy đào hiện nay ở Việt Nam đều là nhập khẩu máy mới hoặc máy cũ. Cho nên cũng không thể không hoài nghi về chất lượng của máy xúc, máy đào trên thị trường. Nếu kỹ thuật không đảm bảo, chất lượng không tốt, dẫn đến một số tai nạn đáng tiếc xảy ra. Hãy Catiedu tìm hiểu về vấn đề này nhé !!!
*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào là gì ?*





Kiểm định máy xúc, máy đào là hoạt động kiểm tra, thử nghiệm, phân tích của đơn vị kiểm định theo quy trình nhất định. Nhằm đánh giá tình trạng an toàn của máy xúc, máy đào theo quy chuẩn kỹ thuật hoặc tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật.
Ngoài việc kiểm định do Luật Nhà nước quy đinh, kiểm định máy xúc, máy đào có thể thực hiện theo tiêu chuẩn khác khi có đề nghị của cơ sở sử dụng, chế tạo với điều kiện tiêu chuẩn đó phải có các chỉ tiêu kỹ thuật về an toàn bằng hoặc cao hơn so với các chỉ tiêu quy định trong các tiêu chuẩn quốc gia.
*2. Tại sao phải kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào ?*

Đáp ứng yêu cầu an toàn sử dụng của bên sử dụng, quản lý máy đào, xúc.
Đảm bảo an toàn khi vận hành, sử dụng cho người lao động.
Việc kiểm định giúp phát hiện được những vấn đề bất thường, hư hỏng của máy đào, máy xúc để kịp thời có biện pháp khắc phục, sửa chữa. Và có kế hoạch bảo dưỡng, bảo trì định kỳ cho máy.
Thiết bị luôn trong tình trạng an toàn giúp người lao động tin tưởng và an tâm làm việc.
Tăng năng suất lao động và nhận được sự đánh giá cao từ đối tác, khách hàng.
*3. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu*
Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :
 Kỹ thuật tốt: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.
 Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao: Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.
 Luôn học tập công nghệ mới: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.
 Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.
 Tiết kiệm chi phí: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.
*4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào ?*
_Kiểm định lần đầu                                                                  _

Máy xúc, máy đào là những thiết bị bắt buộc tiến hành kiểm định trước khi đưa vào sử dụng để đánh giá chính xác về chất lượng xe. Đảm bảo xe hoạt động bình thường và đúng quy chuẩn của nhà sản xuất, và an toàn nhất để đưa vào sử dụng.
_Kiểm định định kỳ_

Máy xúc, máy đào đã được kiểm định lần đầu, đăng ký cấp phép sử dụng phải được kiểm định định kỳ. Kiểm định định kỳ để đảm bảo các bộ phận và tình trạng vận hành tốt nhất. Kịp thời phát hiện những trục trặc, hư hỏng để có phương án xử lý, khắc phục hiệu quả nhất. Kiểm định định kỳ thực hiện khi hết thời hạn của lần kiểm định trước.
_Kiểm định bất thường._

Kiểm định bất thường thực hiện khi máy múc, máy đào có những dấu hiệu bất thường trong quá trình sử dụng, vận hành. Một số vấn đề kỹ thuật xảy ra gây mất an toàn, không đủ điều kiện tiếp tục hoạt động. Đơn vị kiểm định sẽ tiến hành đánh giá tình trạng, đưa ra phương án khắc phục trong thời gian ngắn nhất theo tiêu chuẩn đã được quy định.
Kiểm định sau khi máy được sửa chữa, nâng cấp có ảnh hưởng đến tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị.
Khi có yêu cầu của cơ sở sử dụng, quản lý hoặc cơ quan có thẩm quyền.
*5. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định kỹ thuật máy xúc – máy đào*

QCVN 52:2019/BGTVT: Quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia về kết cấu an toàn chống cháy của xe cơ giới.
QCVN 53:2019/BGTVT: Quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia yêu cầu an toàn chống cháy của vật liệu sử dụng trong kết cấu nội thất xe cơ giới.
QCVN 67:2013/BGTVT: Quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia về chế tạo, kiểm tra, chứng nhận thiết bị áp lực trong giao thông vận tải.
*6. Quy trình kiểm tra kỹ thuật máy xúc - máy đào*
_Kiểm tra hồ sơ, lý lịch thiết bị._

Kiểm tra hồ sơ, lý lịch của xe, các quy chuẩn của nhà sản xuất trong hồ sơ. Nếu là kiểm định định kỳ thì cần kiểm tra hồ sơ của lần kiểm định trước.
_Kiểm tra kỹ thuật bên ngoài._

Kiểm tra, đối chiếu sự chính xác giữa hồ sơ chế tạo của nhà sản xuất, chế tạo, lắp ráp so với thực tế (các thông số, chỉ tiêu kỹ thuật). Kiểm tra các khuyết tật, biến dạng, hư hỏng của các bộ phận, máy móc nếu có.
_Kiểm tra kỹ thuật – Vận hành thử_

Chủ sở hữu máy đào, xúc cần cử người vận hành thử xe và kiểm định viên theo dõi, kiểm tra trong buồng lái, thiết bị liên quan.
_Vận hành thử trong thực tế._

Vận hành thử và thực hiện đào, xúc thực tế. Để thực hiện bước này, cơ sở sử dụng, quản lý xe cần chuẩn bị không gian để vận hành thực tế.
_Xử lý kết quả kiểm định._

Sau quá trình kiểm định, các kiểm định viên thuộc CRS VINA sẽ đưa ra kết luận máy xúc, đào đạt yêu cầu kỹ thuật an toàn hay không. Nếu đạt yêu cầu sẽ được dán tem kiểm định và cấp Giấy chứng nhận kết quả an toàn kỹ thuật máy xúc, máy đào để đưa xe vào hoạt động.
*Lưu ý*: Các bước kiểm tra tiếp theo chỉ được tiến hành khi kết quả kiểm tra ở các bước trước đó đạt yêu cầu. Kết quả của các bước kiểm tra cần phải được ghi chép đầy đủ vào biên bản tại hiện trường theo mẫu quy định.




*7. Kết luận*
Sự phát triển kinh tế xã hội mạnh mẽ của đất nước, tốc độ đô thị hóa ngày càng nhanh, kéo theo sự bùng nổ các dự án thi công – xây dựng cơ sở hạ tầng hiện đại. Để làm được điều đó thì sự góp mặt của những chiếc máy đào – máy xúc lại càng quan trọng hơn, việc kiểm định phải diễn ra thường xuyên hơn để đảm bảo an toàn lao động, chất lượng hoạt động trong thi công công trình. Catiedu tự tin với đội ngũ  kiểm định viên có kinh nghiệm, trách nhiệm đã tiến hành đánh giá, kiểm định hàng nghìn thiết bị sẽ làm hài lòng khách hàng, chủ đầu tư, các nhà thầu.
☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline *0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn * hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.
*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

